# Adding fiance as dependent to 189 visa



## Victor84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,
A week ago I got an invite for visa subclass 189. I also got engaged recently (2 months ago). I want to add my fiance as migrating dependent to my visa application. I am unsure of the following things.

1. Whether this can be done or not. As they say you should be married or in de facto relationship of 12 months or more.

2. If added in visa application and things don't work out, will my primary visa also be rejected or only hers ? This is my main concern.

3. If all ok, then the documents required will be:
a. Her Passport
b. Letter from Grad College stating that her education was in English
c. Health and Character checks need to be done
d. Document proving relationship ??? I can only submit engagement photos. Will this be enough?

Any help here would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## sydsider (Feb 15, 2014)

Victor84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> A week ago I got an invite for visa subclass 189. I also got engaged recently (2 months ago). I want to add my fiance as migrating dependent to my visa application. I am unsure of the following things.
> 
> 1. Whether this can be done or not. As they say you should be married or in de facto relationship of 12 months or more.
> ...


Basically immigration department don't recognize engagement as a proof of relationship. 

If your marriage date very far from today then you can go for registered marriage. You have to see a lawyer for this purpose and can provide details on this including the time taken by this procedure. If you are fine with all of these then you don't have to wait for your marriage according to religious procedure.

I don't know how to add an applicant after receiving EOI. So first of all you research on this and then think of marriage ways.


----------



## Victor84 (Mar 29, 2014)

sydsider said:


> Basically immigration department don't recognize engagement as a proof of relationship.
> 
> If your marriage date very far from today then you can go for registered marriage. You have to see a lawyer for this purpose and can provide details on this including the time taken by this procedure. If you are fine with all of these then you don't have to wait for your marriage according to religious procedure.
> 
> I don't know how to add an applicant after receiving EOI. So first of all you research on this and then think of marriage ways.


Thanks Sydsider.
But I believe it takes at least a month for registered marriage process to be completed. The invite expires in another 50 days. It would be cutting it too close.

Yes. You can add dependents in your visa application process after receiving invite.

So I guess at this juncture, I should not add her in my application. Perhaps process her visa separately after I get mine. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Victor84 said:


> Thanks Sydsider.
> But I believe it takes at least a month for registered marriage process to be completed. The invite expires in another 50 days. It would be cutting it too close.
> 
> Yes. You can add dependents in your visa application process after receiving invite.
> ...


That would be a better idea, because to add a dependent to your application, you must prove her dependency for atleast past 12 months (with lots of documentation).

Furthermore, the person should be residing with you (ideally have same address on passport). The person should be dependent on you and just you, for food, shelter and clothing, over atleast last 12 months prior to your visa lodgement date.

Ideally, you should obtain your visa and once you are in Australia, you can apply for partner visa, after your marriage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Victor84 (Mar 29, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> That would be a better idea, because to add a dependent to your application, you must prove her dependency for atleast past 12 months (with lots of documentation).
> 
> Furthermore, the person should be residing with you (ideally have same address on passport). The person should be dependent on you and just you, for food, shelter and clothing, over atleast last 12 months prior to your visa lodgement date.
> 
> ...


Yes. Looks like I will have to take the long route. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

Victor84 said:


> Yes. Looks like I will have to take the long route.
> Thanks for the help.


Just wanted to add - adding a spouse after you have obtained your PR means paying the visa fee in full (not the same as adding a dependent during the initial application). This is a slow moving process, average time it takes for a subclass 309 visa is about 8 months. 

I had to go through the same process, so please do a bit of research on this approach.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If its the only route he can take then thats what he has to do regardless of cost and time. 

Fiancees can be added in some circumstances but that is if it is a western style relationship. Ie you are in a relationship, have been defacto for 12 months.
When it is an arranged marriage and you have not been in a long relationship prior to marriage it is not possible.


----------



## Victor84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks lonestar56 and _shell.

I read that untill the visa is not granted, you can add dependents to the application by filling some form.
So I wonder if its possible to go ahead with primary visa application without including fiancee. Then contact CO and ask him/her if this is possible ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Victor84, 

sure, you can add a partner to a 189/190 at any stage until the visa decision. Source: SkillSelect - Including family members

When is your wedding scheduled? You could have the civil ceremony within the next two months and wait with the big wedding party until later. I would not get married for a visa but since you are getting married anyway, that would only speed up the time line . 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## krishna86 (May 30, 2016)

espresso said:


> Hi Victor84,
> 
> sure, you can add a partner to a 189/190 at any stage until the visa decision. Source: SkillSelect - Including family members
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I received the invite recently and as I am already engaged, I am planning to get the marriage registered well before the invite expires.

Can i start the medicals for my fiance now, mentioning as Engaged. Will that affect in anyway?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## araza01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have a quick question and any help will be highly appreciated. I was married in 2012 but divorced my wife in about 2014. The divorce is registered also and my ex-wife has that official divorce paper. Pretty recently, I found that we can marry again as per the islamic law. We just have to have the "Nikah" again. I am about to file my assessment. I want to know if it is okay for me to marry her after my positive skill assessment and before filing the EOI? Will it be okay if I add her as my spouse at the time when I receive my invite?

Please help. I am very worried and have no other way to get authentic information from.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

araza01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question and any help will be highly appreciated. I was married in 2012 but divorced my wife in about 2014. The divorce is registered also and my ex-wife has that official divorce paper. Pretty recently, I found that we can marry again as per the islamic law. We just have to have the "Nikah" again. I am about to file my assessment. I want to know if it is okay for me to marry her after my positive skill assessment and before filing the EOI? Will it be okay if I add her as my spouse at the time when I receive my invite?
> 
> Please help. I am very worried and have no other way to get authentic information from.


You can get authentic information from reputable MARA agents  

You can include your partner at a few stages:
1 - when you submit your EOI
2 - when you lodge your visa
3 - during your visa processing and before a decision is made

Of course you will have to declare that you have been married before and submit the usual evidence required of a secondary applicant (relationship evidence, medicals, PCC, functional english if you don't want to pay the VAC2 of ~$5,000).


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

how did this turn out? which path did you chose? stuck in a similar situation


----------

